
FAA can't oversee most airline maintenance, since it's done outside the USA - PcMojo
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2015/11/airplane-maintenance-disturbing-truth?verso=true
======
mimixco
Two people well known to me who both spent their careers in aircraft
maintenance told me after the Ethiopian crash that nearly all airlines,
including US carriers, buy fake parts -- ones that are not approved by the
original manufacturer.

Obviously, I can't cite a source, but I wonder how long before _that_ scandal
hits the news.

